# Converted steam to hot water system



## MP46159 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hopefully somebody can give me some help. We recently installed a single governale radiator with danfoss valve in a basment of a single family dwelling and the rad is only getting warm not hot. 

The existing piping in the house used to be a 2 pipe steam system that was converted to hot water(before we got there) and we installed mainfold tees, bleeders and isolation valves.

We bleed the entire system 3 times now and it gets hot for a short while then gets warm. All other rads on upper floors are getting hot and the house works.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

MP46159 said:


> Hopefully somebody can give me some help. We recently installed a single governale radiator with danfoss valve in a basment of a single family dwelling and the rad is only getting warm not hot.
> 
> The existing piping in the house used to be a 2 pipe steam system that was converted to hot water(before we got there) and we installed mainfold tees, bleeders and isolation valves.
> 
> ...


Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MP46159 said:


> Hopefully somebody can give me some help. We recently installed a single governale radiator with danfoss valve in a basment of a single family dwelling and the rad is only getting warm not hot.
> 
> The existing piping in the house used to be a 2 pipe steam system that was converted to hot water(before we got there) and we installed mainfold tees, bleeders and isolation valves.
> 
> ...


What do you mean you installed mainfold tees....

Me thinks .... :whistling2:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I think he meant monoflow it doesn't matter he still better call a lic plumber

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

MP46159 said:


> Hopefully somebody can give me some help. We recently installed a single governale radiator with danfoss valve in a basment of a single family dwelling and the rad is only getting warm not hot.
> 
> The existing piping in the house used to be a 2 pipe steam system that was converted to hot water(before we got there) and we installed mainfold tees, bleeders and isolation valves.
> 
> ...


Is the lockshield valve wide open ? Are you sure the radiator is properly fitted ?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

MP46159 said:


> Hopefully somebody can give me some help. We recently installed a single governale radiator with danfoss valve in a basment of a single family dwelling and the rad is only getting warm not hot.
> 
> The existing piping in the house used to be a 2 pipe steam system that was converted to hot water(before we got there) and we installed mainfold tees, bleeders and isolation valves.
> 
> ...


 
What would happen if the house did not work??





















It'd be getting a welfare check:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## whitey (Mar 17, 2011)

Which way are the moniflow tee's pointing? They work best pointing in the 12 o'clock position, but can be used only from roughly 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock, you cant point them down or sideways (9 or 3 o'clock, they may work but I wouldnt try it). Also you may need to balance the loop.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you have the rad installed backwards.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Dad and I tried to do a conversion like that twice...the one we converted to gravity HW worked far better...


----------

